# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  يا مسلمين شوفولنا حل مع فكسول  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## prices

نفس مشكلة الاسبوع الماضي متكررة معاي الان ماني قادر افتح برنامج الفكسول لا الحقيقي ولا التجريبي وتطلع نفس رسالة الاسبوع الماضي  
ياريت اذا احد من السعودية يقولي اذا البرنامج شغال معاه  
وياريت المشرفين يشوفولنا حل  
الفزعة ياطلال انت وابو عاصم

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> نفس مشكلة الاسبوع الماضي متكررة معاي الان ماني قادر افتح برنامج الفكسول لا الحقيقي ولا التجريبي وتطلع نفس رسالة الاسبوع الماضي  
> ياريت اذا احد من السعودية يقولي اذا البرنامج شغال معاه  
> وياريت المشرفين يشوفولنا حل  
> الفزعة ياطلال انت وابو عاصم

 الله يعنيك أخي prices  زي ما قلت الأسبوع الماضي المشكلة هي من جهة الإتصال لحل المشكلة بكل بساطة غير الشركة الي تتعامل معاها  بالتوفيق

----------


## prices

ياريت بس اعرف المشكلة عندي فقط ولا عند جميع الاخوة في السعودية زي ما حصل الاسبوع الماضي

----------


## محمدفراج

حياك الله حبيبي 
نعم هناك مشكله في البرنامج في بعض شركات الانترنت مثل جيل ونسما 
لكن غير اشتراكك على سيبيريا وبيشتغل معك البرنامج تمام التمام  
تحياتي

----------


## alzaeem13

انا حصلت معاي هذه المشكلة وإشتراكي DSL الحل هو انك تقوم بنسخ البروكسي الموجود في متصفحك (بروكسي الشركة المزودة)وتقوم بلصقه في إعدادات البروكسي في البرنامج وبيشتغل إن شاء الله

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

نفس مشكلتي ... بالسعودية ... حط رقم الايزي التالي وتوكل على الله راح تختفي الرسالة تماما ً 
3660011 
موفق

----------


## وليد الحلو

المشكله فى الفايير ووول شيله وكله هيمشى تمام  خصوصا لو كنت شغال بــ NOD32 كانت بتحصل معايا   تقبل ودى

----------

